# Watching the Tours!



## sweden (Mar 19, 2009)

Is there a bar in San Diego where I could have a beer and watch the Giro, TdF and Vuelta?


----------



## sweden (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, I forgot about the time-difference... Beer might not be the proper drink. :mad2:


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

You might try the Ye Olde Plank Inn, in Imperial Beach. I think they serve anytime. The only problem is getting them to watch the Giro.


----------



## sweden (Mar 19, 2009)

They don't have to watch it as long as they show it!


----------

